# My Sig is Cut off!!



## Curley5959 (Oct 2, 2008)

Is this a new feature or something.. My sig is cut off at a certain point.. Damn, Mine wasnt that big.. Oh.. Nevermind


----------



## Rowan (Oct 2, 2008)

yh its the new thing the got rid of scrollbars now so basically its cut off u have to make it smaller


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2008)

If it was too big then you'll be able to scroll down to see the rest but you can't for some reason.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 2, 2008)

neither can I see the scrollbars.


----------



## jabjab (Oct 2, 2008)

its kind of simple to fix:
1. read the rules 
2. follow them
3. quit whining
4. add ?? and profit etc to look cool


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> neither can I see the scrollbars.


That's because scrollbars are removed......But idea is that sig could still be scrollable (without scrollbars), if it's too big...But it doesn't work, it just cuts of everything that's oversized..


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2008)

jabjab said:
			
		

> its kind of simple to fix:
> 1. read the rules
> 2. follow them
> 3. quit whining
> 4. add ?? and profit etc to look cool


Ssh.

No rules have been broken and this a legitmet post as its in Forum Bugs and this is clearly a forum bug.


----------



## jabjab (Oct 2, 2008)

the rules clearly state that 150 is the max allowed vertical sig 
curley tried to post a 177 pixel one
thats a rule break - point 1
to fix, post a 150 high sig as per the rules - point 2
that done the world continues on its way and no longer is whining required - point 3
yeah i'm right and cool - point 4

the bug seems to be the fact that any sig at all is allowed rather than trimming it. far easier for idiots to learn if nothing showed up at all or better yet "hey this sig is too big read the rules" message.
But really its not a bug - the rules state the max sig size and thats what hes got.


----------



## Costello (Oct 2, 2008)

Narin and I are working on a new system for signature regulation, so stay tuned.


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Costello and Hadrian.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





jabjab. do i look like I give a crap.. NO.. 

Its not that oversized anyway and it is clearly a bug, as 2 staff members have said so themselves.. So unless you are staff, SCREW YOU..


----------



## jabjab (Oct 3, 2008)

You should give a crap.
It IS oversized so thats why its cut off its not a forum necessarily but a curleysstupiditybug.

Only hadrian actually says its a bug and hes clearly wrong here as he expected the old scrollbar indicator rather than this new way and seems to thing that 150 is more than 177.

Costello doesn't actually say its a bug just that they are looking at new methods. 
They did have previously have scrollbars for people that just couldn't read the simple rules and to show effects of the rule change so people could comply. 
That caused problems with some peoples webtools so now its trimmed instead.

Check the other sig whine thread here and a staff member says to post in the right forum which means they say its NOT a bug so whatever.
1 staff says yes, 1 says no, 1 says they are working on updating it.

Must have been such a big deal to you anyway seeing as you didn't bother trying to comply with the rules to make the sig fit.

Whether its a bug or not is actually irrelevant as the problem is directly caused by your own actions. Change it and its fine.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

I just wanted to say that I found out, if you click with your mouse on those lines that divide post and sig, than you can scroll iversized sigs with TAB button on your keyboard..

I don't know if you knew that, but I find it interesting, because I was looking for a way to scroll sigs..


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 3, 2008)

Thankyou Curley. You understand why my "What the?! OBJECTION!!" isn't up there anymore? T-T. And yes, jabjab just shutup. The Admins and Moderators know what they're doing, so stop posting against what they're saying. They can do their job.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say that I found out, if you click with your mouse on those lines that divide post and sig, than you can scroll iversized sigs with TAB button on your keyboard..
> 
> I don't know if you knew that, but I find it interesting, because I was looking for a way to scroll sigs..



Hey you're right. But... you can't scroll back up. And it doesnt work for mine, only yours.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Thankyou Curley. You understand why my "What the?! OBJECTION!!" isn't up there anymore? T-T. And yes, jabjab just shutup. The Admins and Moderators know what they're doing, so stop posting against what they're saying. They can do their job.


No, you're not right, as there are clearly STRICT rules for sigs.....everyone who isn't following the rules will have cutout sig (I'm one of them too, but just because I use my sig links every day)..

So don't complaint over it and, change them so they fit.....You are nothing special, and there is no reason why rules wouldn't apply on you too!! (sorry, but same goes for you Curley!)


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 3, 2008)

jabjab said:
			
		

> You should give a crap.
> It IS oversized so thats why its cut off its not a forum necessarily but a curleysstupiditybug.
> 
> Only hadrian actually says its a bug and hes clearly wrong here as he expected the old scrollbar indicator rather than this new way and seems to thing that 150 is more than 177.
> ...


You can stop flaming, even though you were only trying to make a point. All you could've said is that his sig was too large. And what should someone that doesn't even have sigs got to say? Curly has been using that sig for such a long time that it almost "represented" him.
and the other sig whine thread? you mean the one that hexane posted? do you even know what dark knight's sig was? and do you even know who hexane is? If both of your answers were no, you have no rights of calling that a whine thread.
And it is hard to suddenly change a sig you've been using since forever, and you won't know what we are talking about because you don't have a sig yourself.


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for backing me up guys.. Nice to see some people know where I am coming from.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is pretty cool Toni. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never knew that.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will eventually change my sig to fit although Im kind of attached to it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might wait and see if the staff fix it up..

jabjab, I dont know what your problem is.. I know my sig is over size but am i the only one?? I dont think so.. 

And yes, I will work on changing my sig soon unless the admins or mods think of a solution..


----------

